# Exhaust?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm working on building my own exhaust. I have a Hotshot Header with downpipe. I need a complete break down of all the parts from start to finish. And the best way to deal with the cat.....whether moving it or whatever. Thank you in advance for your help.
C.J.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Get yourself a GReddy while you can.


----------

